# Looking to build a new pc for gaming



## nick_1992 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well i have noticed my curent pc is getting out of date very fast now and it's on the verge of dying (locks up, artifacting, etc...). I am looking for some adivse to build a pc that will play most new game out there at a decent level of detail while beeing able to do at least 30 fps in the major cities in WOW with the graphX at max for that. I have about $1000-1400 to spend on it so any suggestions would help me a lot. Been a while since i last built a PC so i have no idea as to what are good mobo's atm.


----------



## Wartz (Feb 3, 2009)

If you have a monitor and other accessories already that work for you, then build your system around a x58 board(someone can suggest manufacturer), Core i7 920 CPU, DDR3 memory and a GTX285/HD4870x2/GTX295 graphics card

the above would be massive overkill for WoW, but you want to spend $1400 so there you go.


----------



## frankie827 (Feb 3, 2009)

if you want to go with i7
here is what i would go with for a mid-range price

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @ 2.66ghz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115202
CPU Cooler:COOLER MASTER RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103057
Motherboard: ASUS P6T Deluxe
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131346
RAM: CORSAIR XMS3 3GB (3 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145221
Graphics Card: EVGA 896-P3-1255-AR GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 896MB 448-bit GDDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130434
Power Supply:CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139009
Hard Drive:Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD6400AAKS 640GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s
http://www.newegg.com/Shopping/Shopp...82E16822136218
Case: Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...pk=antec 900
Sound Card:ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 Channels PCI Express Interface Sound Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829132006

or you can go ATI for the graphics card

Graphics Card:SAPPHIRE 100259-1GL Radeon HD 4870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102801

Total(with GTX 260):$1,300.93 USD
Total(with 4870):$1260.93


i posted this for someone else that was doing a clean build

thought you may want to take a look at it


----------



## r9 (Feb 3, 2009)

nick_1992 said:


> Well i have noticed my curent pc is getting out of date very fast now and it's on the verge of dying (locks up, artifacting, etc...). I am looking for some adivse to build a pc that will play most new game out there at a decent level of detail while beeing able to do at least 30 fps in the major cities in WOW with the graphX at max for that. I have about $1000-1400 to spend on it so any suggestions would help me a lot. Been a while since i last built a PC so i have no idea as to what are good mobo's atm.



Get your self PII 940 and get the fastest VGA for the rest of the money or get some 4870 512 for 150$ PII 940 and have money for DX11 to come.
Why paying now for something 500$ when you can get same performance for 1/2 of the money 6 months down the road and it not needed at the moment. 
I dont see any reason for future proofing when buying PC. Whats the point, first everyone  knows that is not possible and second people that buy i7 are provable going the switch on the next best thing the second it come up. Some how I get the fealing that at this time hardware is way ahead of software.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Feb 3, 2009)

Or save yourself some money and go for a 9850 or any C2D chip and save the rest of your money for a nice array of graphics cards.

With a $1400 budget the sky is really the limit for you.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a nice E8400 for sale if you decide to go C2D route...Thats all you need for todays gaming...Check my sig for items for sale!!


----------



## nick_1992 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help so far guys and i had thought about waiting for new stuff to come out like 4 months ago and then even more new stuff came out so i am just gonan say screw ti and bight the bullet and upgrade once-and-for-all.

P.S. i'm in Canada so you'd have to go newegg.ca ( similar but a bit differetly priced)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 3, 2009)

I say a Q9400+P45/X38+HD4870+ Any quality brand 1kW PSU(ABS Tagan??). What monitor are you going to be running with?


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 3, 2009)

The 4870 1GB kills the GTX 260


----------



## inf3rno (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are happy with your current monitor setup then frankie gave the right advice about Core i7 920. But the Motherboard i ll suggest you eVGA X58.

If you want to get the VGA giant GTX295 then equip yourself with Phenome II rig or Q9550.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 3, 2009)

Get a Nice C2Q, a nice board to OC it and a good GPU. You'll be good gaming wise.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 3, 2009)

My suggestions are-
CPU- e8400 about $170 
motherboard- DFI BI P45 chipset board about $130 
RAM- 4 gigs of G-Skill, Crucial, or OZC DDR2 800 about $60
graphics- EVGA GTX260 216 shader model about $260
PSU- Corsair 650 watt about $100
HD- western digital 320 gig 16 mb cache $55

Re-use your case and CD/DVD drives

$775 before shipping on newegg and it'll play any game you want on high settings


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 3, 2009)

I suggest a Quad core, may not be needed as of now, but for the games coming in the near future, they will be utilized. If you had to buy a CPU as of now, the more cores the better IMO.


----------



## nick_1992 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well sure i am using this pc for WoW but seriously do you think thats all i am gonna play -_-
I am interested in some new games out ther ebut my current rig can't run em that great or at all because of the issues it has.

If i were to go AMD/ATI which ones would you suggest for a board, considering i'll prolly not get Crossfire. 4870 for sure but cpu and mobo wise?


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 3, 2009)

nick_1992 said:


> Well sure i am using this pc for WoW but seriously do you think thats all i am gonna play -_-
> I am interested in some new games out ther ebut my current rig can't run em that great or at all because of the issues it has.
> 
> If i were to go AMD/ATI which ones would you suggest for a board, considering i'll prolly not get Crossfire. 4870 for sure but cpu and mobo wise?



Asus P5Q Pro is cheap and has the P45 chipset. I see its more expensive in Canada.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131299&Tpk=p5q pro


----------



## inf3rno (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136057
 I ll recommend this one for your AMD/ATI rig.


----------



## nick_1992 (Feb 4, 2009)

this is what i'm proabaly getting
https://secure.newegg.ca/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=9898212


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 4, 2009)

nick_1992 said:


> this is what i'm proabaly getting
> https://secure.newegg.ca/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=9898212



Upon reading my previous post .....


Go 2x 4830's and let the price of the 4870X2 come down a bit at release of HD58's.


----------



## nick_1992 (Feb 5, 2009)

i do however have a Xfi soubd card for a pci express 1x slot so i don't know how i would put that in. Any info on this subject about the sound card would be nice or ifthe on bored is good.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 5, 2009)

wait a bit until am3 boards roll out, then get 790fx am3 mobo, a lot of ddr3 memory, two 4870 and be happy


----------



## nick_1992 (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah i'd like to... but like i said in my first post my PC is dieing, like artifacting and other shit like that and yes i have cleaned it out and all that.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 5, 2009)

nick_1992 said:


> this is what i'm proabaly getting
> https://secure.newegg.ca/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=9898212



a 600 watt PSU would be plenty for your system unless you plan on adding another 4870 in the future, in which case the 860 watt PSU is fine.


----------



## nick_1992 (Feb 6, 2009)

Well when is AM3 expected to come out?


----------

